# Hobie Mirage Drive V1 fix?



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Yesterday (fortunately on our way in), I decided I was Lance LegStrong and broke one of the chains on my V1 mirage drive. The cable pulled away from chain meaning the clamp split in half. I'd love to claim it was in pursuit of the monster Flounder that got away, but sadly I must confess that happened 5min earlier. Has anyone else had their chain break and if so, is there an easy/cheap/quick fix or do I have to buy the $50 part? We're on a Tandem Hobie Mirage Original Generation, hence the V1. Only been in the Hobie for about a month now, but I sure am I glad I know how to paddle long distances from my OK. Any suggestions/tips/advice would be greatly appreciated. And yes, I've learned my name isn't Lance so I won't go beating up my pedals anymore.

Thanks In Advance,
Amanda And Josh


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

can you post a pic if its the part I'm thinking of you will have to spend the 50 bucks.
I know its expensive but if you can I would upgrade to the V2. After your V1 breaks a couple times your going to wish you upgraded since as you know the parts aint cheap..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had the same thing happen. Poor design, especially if you use turbo fins. From the research Ive done the only option is to replace it. 

Check your other side too, I bet its starting to go as well. Ive priced completely upgrading to a V2 and its around three hundred dollars with turbo fins.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Uploaded pics finally. It's funny you say turbo fins because that's what we were using. I do see the other side starting to show wires, but I'll have to have Josh check those more closely when he gets home next week. I'd hate to pay $100= to fix them when it's about $300 to get the new V2s. But if this is fixable for less $$ that would be option #1! Again, thanks for looking..I really appreciate it.
-Amanda


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the upgrade is around $200 if you already have the turbo fins.

I would upgrade if you can afford it. V2 is a much more stable design.

Bryan


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

How is that cable attached to the ferrule?
From the picture, it looks like it is soldered. 
If so, could you not replace the cable with some coated S.S. cable resolder (Silver) or swage it back on?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I just had to replace a version 1 chain myself. The good news was that there were many people that had upgraded to V2 and Liquid Surf had a used V1 that I bought for about $30.00. It was in good shape. They even helped me adjust and balance the chains to keep them in tune. I guess I had mine too tight and that caused the break. Ask around for a used one. Most of the times when people are upgrading, it is because one broke and the other one may still be good. I take that back, I just looked at the receipt and they charged me 20.00 for teh chain. I also baught a new pedal retainer for 10.00.

Chris


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boo, you shoulda told me that last week when mine broke. haha


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone know of a Hobie tech manual on the drive? Yeah, there are some guys at Hobie dealers who can do the work but I prefer the do it yourself approach. As far as I know there is no formal Hobie training of techs at the dealers. New techs learn from working with experienced techs.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

We went to key sailing on the beach this morning and bought a new chain. The staff was helpful but very busy with all the parasailing so we couldn't really stick around and talk shop, but Josh didn't have any trouble figuring out how to change it out. I'm sure if given the chance, I could have done it as well. Don't know of anyone who specializes in hobie repair, but I'm pretty sure you could research it. We usually ask on here or google or you tube. So far its been great help for us.


----------

